# More Balderdash From Purina



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's a link to Susan Thixton's comments which in turn links to a couple of videos from Purina attempting to dispell "myths" about corn and soy in pet foods and the difference between dog and cat nutritional requirments. Be prepared to be more than a bit put off after viewing the videos. I thought that some of you may find this interesting, if not upsetting.


Video Pet Food Myths Sponsored by Purina


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

*rolls around laughing my a$$ off.*

2:28 of the first video

"When I think about corn--I love corn. And when I eat corn on the cob, I don't think "gee, I'm eating some kind of junk that is bad for me," I'm thinking "This is a good, nutritious vegetable.""


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

That was laughable at best

" Corn, I love corn!". Unless she thinks dogs and humans are the same, this lady is seriously delusional, and debunking food "myths' should be the least of her worries. 

" if you dont trust your vet, its like you not trusting a human doctor"... what a load of BS. If I needed a nutritional advice, I would go to a nutritionist, not a general practitioner that will try to remedy my issues by prescribing me meds.

Also, notice how the woman in purple pronounces Purina " Poorina"... how accurate:wink:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

xxshaelxx- Have you seen the show "Jamie Olivers food Revolution". 
USDA considers french fries to be a serving of vegetables for school lunches. All this shows it how screwed up the whole system is. It all comes down to profit, they couldnt care less about preventing a problem, why do you think pharmaceuticals are such a booming industry? a pill for this, a pill for that. They're giving out like candy nowadays.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

There is one thing about this whole deal that makes me happy. I think that if Purina is having to go to this much trouble to convince people that their corn laden food products are good, then it means that the higher quality foods out there that are not chock full of corn most be providing some real competition with their nasty food.


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

I had that very thought in mind, deb! Someone at Purina is starting to get nervous.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

And here I was taught corn, corn meal, corn gluten meal, corn syrup, etc., has no nutriional value and its hard for pets to digest. 
PURINA I also love ~candy ~ bakery products~ and corn on the cob with yummy fattening butter and bad salt! I know moderation is the key, but No Purnia I am NOT ever ~ever ~ever~ feeding my dogs your food nor am I going to give them corn!

BAD PURINA!:frown:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm glad they straightened out, why you see corn come out, the same way it goes in. It's the husk were seeing and not the kernel. The kernel is very very nutritious and digestible. ahahahahahaha Wonder how I would do, if a majority of my diet consisted of corn?

Also they uncover the myth about byproducts. Basically there are different grades of garbage. They can actually be a human delicacy ahahahahaha 

Sad thing is people watch this stuff and become believers.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> " if you dont trust your vet, its like you not trusting a human doctor"... what a load of BS. If I needed a nutritional advice, I would go to a nutritionist, not a general practitioner that will try to remedy my issues by prescribing me meds.


I wouldn't even trust a nutritionist these days. I have realised that pretty much nothing that they recommend (here in Sweden) is actually backed up by science, so no way I would trust someone else to tell me what to eat. Doing your own research into different diets is a much better idea, just like most here has done their own research on dog food.



cast71 said:


> I'm glad they straightened out, why you see corn come out, the same way it goes in. It's the husk were seeing and not the kernel. The kernel is very very nutritious and digestible. ahahahahahaha Wonder how I would do, if a majority of my diet consisted of corn?


Isn't this true when it comes to humans? That it's just the husk that comes out the other end? I have no idea about dogs, since I don't feed my dog corn, but I have seen some human feces thanks to my job, and it sure does look like it's just the husk. I haven't really looked much into it though, because I prefer to not examine the feces TOO closely. :tongue:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

bumblegoat said:


> Isn't this true when it comes to humans? That it's just the husk that comes out the other end? I have no idea about dogs, since I don't feed my dog corn, but I have seen some human feces thanks to my job, and it sure does look like it's just the husk. I haven't really looked much into it though, because I prefer to not examine the feces TOO closely. :tongue:


They used that to debunk the idea that dogs cannot digest corn well. I never really studied to see if its the husk and not the kernnel ahahaha. I'm sure we do get nutrients out of it. 

I was thinking that if my diet consisted of mostly corn, I probably wouldn't do very well. I would have a lot of nutrient deficiencies. So since most of the lower end kibbles have alot of corn in it, I can't see dogs doing well on it. That goes for any other fillers like wheat, rice, oatmeal, barley...... They should not contain a majority of the food. That's the whole reason i rotate foods as well. I do not want to keep feeding the same ingredients every day. I would think there would end up being nutrient deficiencies in the long run.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I couldn't even get through the video it was sooooo blantantly lacking in any real facts, just very biased and untruthful.


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

This makes me sick. I think there just doing this because they want to sell more of there brand. For them its just about $$$$ they dont care about your pets nurtition


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm afraid of watching it, may want to punch the screen in frustration.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I like corn, my son likes corn! Corn is great!
Corn is a great energy carbohydrate source! You know how much dogs need CARBS! Go, go carbs!
I can't drink milk, so I have to drink soy milk, Soy is great!
Infant formula contains soy protein! And soy is good for weight loss! Go, go SOY!
And... nobody has thought to do any research to know if it's good of not. No one 
By-products aren't leftovers, dontcha know? Forget meat content, gimmie mineral content! Go, go BY-PRODUCTS!

This is freaking hilarious. 
Unfortunately, some poor dog's owner will watch this and believe every word.:redface:
Excuse me while I imagine punching every Purina employee in the face.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh shoot, there's TWO videos. 
We eat our food from the grocery store, because the nice thing with Purina is there's a food for everybody! And you can get it at the grocery store, where we get our food!!
...what? 
Oh neat. So they even put down their not-so-terrible-at dog-chow foods by calling it "concentrated Dog Chow"
People who care about their dogs feed Poorina, so, you should too.



I have a really big issue with this, in all seriousness. 
I hate that I sell dog food for a living. (among other things, of course) I hate it, because I always tell people to not take advice from people who stand to make money off their decision, and I never want to be lumped in the same category as these fools that made these videos. 
In all fairness, I have turned some customers to raw, therefore lost income for my business... and I'm entirely ok with that. 
How can ANYONE believe this stuff? how can ANYONE seriously think that these ingredients are good for a CARNIVORE? How can anyone not see that this is a video, supporting Poorina, made by Poorina, to make Poorina more money?
I'm glad someone at Purina is nervous, and I think they should be. They don't have ONE good thing to offer any dog, cat, or other animal. Period. 
Maybe they should stick to making kitty litter. It's about as nutritious as their pet foods, anyway.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Ughhh, this video... it's upsetting because you KNOW some people out there are going to believe it.
They even said to "do research" when clearly they haven't noticed that dogs and cats are carnivores. Really? "Soy is good for me, so it must be good for my dog." Dogs and cats are not humans! Bahh, this logic upsets me, can't believe some people think this way. I really hope that lady doesn't feed her cat soy, but she probably does -_-
*siiiigghhhh*
Going to shut up before I write up an essay >_<


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

> I'm afraid of watching it, may want to punch the screen in frustration.





> Excuse me while I imagine punching every Purina employee in the face.





> Maybe they should stick to making kitty litter. It's about as nutritious as their pet foods, anyway.


Thanks for the laughs today:biggrin:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I love how they use human examples of how nutrituous corn nd soy is for a dog! As if dogs and humans are one in the same.


Bumblegoat, I LOVE your dog.


----------

